# enclosure mates



## spartan103 (Mar 16, 2015)

OK so I might be building a taller terrarium than innitialy planned 4 or 5 ft tall with between 1 and 2 ft of substrate. 7ft by 3 ft. There will be artificial bushes and tall trees with a lot of vines . i have two questions. How could i get enough uv lighting and heat to groumd level and I could house feeder geckos or feeder anoles in their enclosure? They are safe for consuming, small and very arboreal. And since columbian tegus are ground dwellers mostly would this arrangement work out.


----------



## Josh (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't know how long the feeders would last... My tegu would voraciously eat them up.


----------



## Jacobhreptiles (Mar 16, 2015)

to ask a interesting question are you housing 2 together? 2 tegus that is


----------



## spartan103 (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes, they actually do quite well together one male one female. They seem to prefer each others company once large enough their cage will be open in their room for free roam. In a few years I'm going to build a 10L by 4w by 5 or 6 height


----------



## spartan103 (Mar 17, 2015)

Oh and I'm cool if they get eaten they are feeders. Just want some other small arboreal reptile to look at that my tegus may dine on if they please


----------



## spartan103 (Mar 17, 2015)

Oh and the 7x4 (just remeasured the parts) cage is also gunna be 5 ft tall with a second story if possible


----------



## Jacobhreptiles (Mar 17, 2015)

I mean obviously f you have reptiles then you know that housing any 2 animals together can be dangerous and especially a male and a female. but i personally have had a few animals the same way so i can see it working out personally. obviously be prepared for it to not work out though too.


----------



## spartan103 (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm prepared for the worst ready to build a second enclosure if it goes wrong but those to seem to really like each others company which I didn't initially expect


----------



## eric zukowski (Apr 9, 2015)

If you are worried about the light leave a clear path to ground level for light in one corner. I have also seen UVB mounted on the side of enclosures. I like the idea for the feeder lizards. I have 2 blue tegus in a outdoor cage & anoles and frogs come and go as they please and the tegu pay no attention to them. You may want to design your set up with a removable divider just in case you need it later.Can't wait to see pics sounds awesome.


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Apr 9, 2015)

Mine is 4 foot tall but only has 10 inches or less of bedding. I had trouble heating it correctly. So I built this big shelve under the heat lights with a ramp. It ended up to be super cool, because it gave mine extra walking space AND a shady area other than under the ground or in a hide.


----------



## spartan103 (Apr 9, 2015)

Had to get rid off bonnie and Clyde, gave em to a friend with a lot of experience in monitors and other reptiles and breeding, I have an Argentine on the way. Bonnie and Clyde will be happy there, I just didn't believe I had room for two and my fiance is more.comfortable with a larger reptile but the enclosure is going quite well


----------



## spartan103 (Apr 9, 2015)

I miss those two little guys


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Apr 13, 2015)

Awe, I'm sorry.


----------

